# Ace vs Enel



## Jabba (Dec 26, 2012)

This thread has been done in the past, but almost NONE of them said intangibility off. 

*Location:* Think of some place

*Distance:* 50 meters

*Knowledge:* Manga

*Mindset:* Both know each other

*Restrictions:* None

*INTANGIBILITY IS OFF, MAGGOTS!*


----------



## Shingy (Dec 26, 2012)

Ace blitzes and 1 hits him. No df usage involved.


----------



## Jabba (Dec 26, 2012)

Shingy said:


> Ace blitzes and 1 hits him. No df usage involved.



Not what this thread says, apparently: 

A couple people here seems to think Enel has the edge.


----------



## RF (Dec 26, 2012)

Without intag Enel might actually pull this off if he keeps his distance with lighting level speed and spams stuff like El Thor. 

Giving Ace the edge though.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 26, 2012)

LOL Ace of course


----------



## tupadre97 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ace punches him

/thread


----------



## Jabba (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm getting mixed messages, some of them are probably trolls. 

For one, Ace cannot punch him if he cannot touch him. Lightning moves much faster than fire.


----------



## Ching Chang Chong (Dec 26, 2012)

I can see Enel trying to blitz Ace and Ace Entei-ing him


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 26, 2012)

lol@Ace blitzes without CIS Enel can move at lightning speed and Raigo Ace to oblivion


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 26, 2012)

Ace uses his Color of the Conqueror blast to KO Enel


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 26, 2012)

The Phoenix King said:


> Ace uses his Color of the Conqueror blast to KO Enel



yh a blast that knocked out Fodder against a guy with enough CoO to observe a country size area


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 26, 2012)

ChaosX7 said:


> yh a blast that knocked out Fodder against a guy with enough CoO to observe a country size area



Observation means nothing against CotC.

See Pts Luffy at Marineford, you saw how many peeps he knocked out. See Fishman Island, Luffy knocked out 50K. As long as Ace's Willpower is stronger than He can KO Enel.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 26, 2012)

Intangibility off just makes Enel lose even faster. Without intangibility he can't become lightning. Without becoming lightning he can't teleport. If he could teleport, then he has a chance to move away before Ace attacks and spam lightning from a distance. Without that he loses in 10 seconds flat. If you meant that Enel could turn into lightning but be hit normally, then I'd say Ace wins high difficulty.


----------



## Jouten (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd give it to Ace, because he is stronger physically, can tank more and is much faster than Skypeia Luffy. Also their damage output should be about the same (though Enel might have the edge there, but Ace therefor can take much more damage than him)


----------



## God Movement (Dec 26, 2012)

you may as well put ace against buggy


----------



## Imagine (Dec 26, 2012)

Ace's casual attacks have much better AoE on them. The only way Enel is putting Ace down is with a El Thor, which takes much longer to cast than Ace's hiken does. Ace takes this low diff.


----------



## busterbob143 (Dec 27, 2012)

Haha I remember having seen this before a while back. Anyways, ace takes this. It was clear Skypia luffy was too much for Enel, so a punch from Ace is really going to KO if not really hurt him bad. Ace FTW


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Dec 27, 2012)

HIKEN!!!!!


----------



## EternalSaga (Dec 27, 2012)

people will say that ace will win just because they don't like enel , but the fact remains that he won't be able to win ,  because of enel's mantra .


----------



## Kishido (Dec 27, 2012)

His mantra is shit if he isn't fast enough to react... proven by Luffy... And later on confirmed by the Boa sisters.

And I love Enel and don't like Ace... Still thinK Ace wins


----------



## mido (Dec 27, 2012)

ace wins, but still takes (significant) damage


----------



## EternalSaga (Dec 27, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> His mantra is shit if he isn't fast enough to react... proven by Luffy... And later on confirmed by the Boa sisters.
> 
> And I love Enel and don't like Ace... Still thinK Ace wins



enel has shown a great reaction dodging zoro swords , luffy's gatling , and he did the same with ussop shot when he wasn't even looking .

i can't see ace winning when enel wins both physically and because of his df


----------



## ogochukwu (Dec 27, 2012)

Without intangibility enel isn't much of a fighter only slight edge that will buy him some time is his mantra but ace would definitely take this battle, mid diff


----------



## Imagine (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh boy.


EternalSaga said:


> people will say that ace will win just because they don't like enel , but the fact remains that he won't be able to win ,  because of enel's mantra .


People liking another character over the other has nothing to do with it.


EternalSaga said:


> enel has shown a great reaction dodging zoro swords , luffy's gatling , and he did the same with ussop shot when he wasn't even looking .
> 
> i can't see ace winning when enel wins both physically and because of his df


Dodge attacks from the Skypiea arc strawhats? Really? Neither Ace nor Enel are physical strength fighters, so that's irrelevant. Enel mantra is basically trash here because Ace's attack have AoE on them so even if he sees it coming he's gonna have hell dodging them.

The only attack Enel has that's capable of putting Enel down is El Thor which as I've said before, takes prep, prep that Enel isn't gonna get.


----------



## Jabba (Dec 27, 2012)

I give it to Ace. I'm pretty sure Enel has the better DF, but that doesn't mean shit when your opponent has the superior stats. 

For example, fire melts ice, but Ace would get butt raped if he fought Aokiji.


----------



## EternalSaga (Dec 27, 2012)

Imagine said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same as above


----------



## Imagine (Dec 27, 2012)

EternalSaga said:


> same as above


None of Enel's attacks are overpowering Ace's unless it's an El Thor which Enel isn't getting off.


----------



## SsjAzn (Dec 27, 2012)

Enel had to use mantra against a weaker version of pre skip Luffy, who didn't have gears at the time, and he got hit dozens of times, which pretty much hurt him. A punch from Ace would shatter Enel. Ace stomps.

Ace >>>>> Skypeia Luffy >= Enel


----------



## EternalSaga (Dec 27, 2012)

Imagine said:


> None of Enel's attacks are overpowering Ace's unless it's an El Thor which Enel isn't getting off.



umm lets see here : 

- 200m volt Amaru
-100m volt vari 
- Sango

i can't see ace surviving those attacks at all , because actually they are way hotter than magma itself , which killed him in 1 hit


----------



## SsjAzn (Dec 27, 2012)

EternalSaga said:


> umm lets see here :
> 
> - 200m volt Amaru
> -100m volt vari
> ...



Akainu's magma >>>>> regular magma. Show proof that those attacks are hotter than magma.


----------



## EternalSaga (Dec 27, 2012)

SsjAzn said:


> Akainu's magma >>>>> regular magma. Show proof that those attacks are hotter than magma.



lightning is 5 times hotter than the surface of the sun , lighting is around 50000 degrees , the sun is around 10000 , magma is 2000 .

also show a proof that akainu's magma are hotter than regular magma


----------



## Lord Melkor (Dec 27, 2012)

Ace beats him with one attack. Ace's physical stats are *much* higher than Skypeia`s Luffy. Enel is going to be humiliated like Caribou against Pekoms or Luffy.


----------



## SsjAzn (Dec 27, 2012)

EternalSaga said:


> lightning is 5 times hotter than the surface of the sun , lighting is around 50000 degrees , the sun is around 10000 , magma is 2000 .
> 
> also show a proof that akainu's magma are hotter than regular magma



If that was true then the earth would burn.


----------



## n0thinglasts (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't get what feats make people think Ace wins. Enel can do nukebusters, larger damage than what WB did at Marineford. Enel has haki, does Ace even have any haki feats? Enel can teleport, you can't get any faster than that and can manipulate metal like a metal bender from Avatar to a certain degree.

 The only thing I see that ace possibly has over Enel is toughness/endurance. But do we have any direct comparisons for that either? Has it ever shown Ace in a fight, the blackbeard fight was mostly off panel so nothing there and at marineford he didn't tank too much either.

The ONLY reason Luffy wasn't 1 shotted was because he was rubber which basically takes away 99.99% of Enel's offence power and even then Luffy almost died multiple times, not much can be drawn from that fight especially considering plot was on luffy's side.

Enel wins this mid difficulty.


----------



## EternalSaga (Dec 27, 2012)

SsjAzn said:


> If that was true then the earth would burn.



no that's not how it works , electricity flows through a current so it's not a loosen energy , a loosen electricity would be like thunder for example , which hits for microseconds , but deals huge damage when it hits a living thing


----------



## Imagine (Dec 27, 2012)

EternalSaga said:


> umm lets see here :
> 
> - 200m volt Amaru
> -100m volt vari
> ...


As if he's getting any of these off? Even Ace's strongest move took about 1 second to charge. It's not happening.


----------



## EternalSaga (Dec 27, 2012)

Imagine said:


> As if he's getting any of these off? Even Ace's strongest move took about 1 second to charge. It's not happening.



if you look at it , all of enel's attacks doesn't take more than seconds to charge  , only naming them takes all the time lol , don't forget that ace bit aoes can't hit enel if he uses teleportation


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 27, 2012)

I am really thinking that Ace may have had some type of control over CoA, with all this shit that is going on currently now, so in my opinion he wins.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 27, 2012)

EternalSaga said:


> if you look at it , all of enel's attacks doesn't take more than seconds to charge  , only naming them takes all the time lol , don't forget that ace bit aoes can't hit enel if he uses teleportation


Ah nope. Even if he were to get them off before Ace, none of it is killing him unless it's an El Thor. Which of course isn't happening due to it's charge time. 

Enel also has to stand there and charge said attacks which give Ace a perfect chance to attack.


----------



## Jabba (Dec 27, 2012)

Navy Scribe said:


> I am really thinking that Ace may have had some type of control over CoA, with all this shit that is going on currently now, so in my opinion he wins.



Does it matter if he has CoA? Intangibility is off for both.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 28, 2012)

Ace bodies him. A single Hiken should do the trick.

Unless you think someone like current Sanji would lose to Enel, in which case there's no hope for you.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 28, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Ace bodies him. A single Hiken should do the trick.
> 
> Unless you think someone like current Sanji would lose to Enel, in which case there's no hope for you.



If you presume that Enel's teleportation speed is faster than Sanji's movement speed, then Enel could logically keep teleporting away while spamming lighting. Thinking that Enel would win isn't very odd at all.


----------



## Zyrax D Buggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Ace wins, his moves are way more destructive than Enel's


----------



## n0thinglasts (Dec 29, 2012)

Zyrax D Buggy said:


> Ace wins, his moves are way more destructive than Enel's



Please post pictures, I don't remember seeing much destructive feats from him, the best I remember is a large fireball against Black beards darkness stuff and the appearence of the attack was decently large but it didn't show how much damage, if any was done.


CASUAL ATTACK ^

CASUAL ATTACK ^

CHARGED ATTACK ^




And the first 2 attacks were done from miles and miles away. Enel can do that with pinpoint accuracy to Ace without Ace even knowing they are in a fight and if he does Enel teleports completely out of seeing/hearing whatever distance and destroys him with Ace thinking Enel ran away or something.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 29, 2012)

n0thinglasts said:


> Please post pictures, I don't remember seeing much destructive feats from him, the best I remember is a large fireball against Black beards darkness stuff and the appearence of the attack was decently large but it didn't show how much damage, if any was done.
> 
> 
> CASUAL ATTACK ^
> ...



Now that is a quality post.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 29, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> If you presume that Enel's teleportation speed is faster than Sanji's movement speed, then Enel could logically keep teleporting away while spamming lighting. Thinking that Enel would win isn't very odd at all.



You do know that his reaction speed is horrible though? His teleport didn't do him much good against pre-gears Luffy, and if you don't think post-skip Sanji or Ace shits all over him in speed I don't think anyone can help you.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 29, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> You do know that his reaction speed is horrible though? His teleport didn't do him much good against pre-gears Luffy, and if you don't think post-skip Sanji or Ace shits all over him in speed I don't think anyone can help you.



I'm well aware. That's why I said he has to start a great distance away to win. But if he's at a distance where he can initiate teleportation safely, he should be able to win. Once he starts moving, he should be able to outpace almost anyone. He can shoot people down from miles away. He could probably teleport to the sea, a fair distance away from where the fight started, and leisurely whittle his opponent down while they are completely helpless.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Dec 29, 2012)

El Thor did not take very long to cast. You guys underestimate Enel. But both dudes have some pretty bad Durability. I guess Ace finishes this with extreme difficulty, leaving him crisp and fried. 
Note: Enel's speed


----------



## SsjAzn (Dec 29, 2012)

Ace can do a lot better than that. He briefly blocked an attack from Aokiji, which is  better than all of Enel's feats.


----------



## Lmao (Dec 29, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Thinking that Enel would win isn't very odd at all.


Thinking that Enel would win against someone who would give current M3 a good fight, who in turn have the strength to one shot Enel is very odd actually.


----------



## Highland Chicken (Dec 29, 2012)

Couldn't Enel potentially neutralize al of Aces attacks? That being said I'd still give it to Ace.


----------



## n0thinglasts (Dec 29, 2012)

SsjAzn said:


> Ace can do a lot better than that. He briefly blocked an attack from Aokiji, which is  better than all of Enel's feats.



Yes because Aokiji's punch would of destroyed an area 5x as large as the entire marine ford LOL. I find it funny how people give so much credit to WB for what he did to Marine Ford when Enel did that x10 destruction size wize.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2012)

n0thinglasts said:


> Yes because Aokiji's punch would of destroyed an area 5x as large as the entire marine ford LOL. I find it funny how people give so much credit to WB for what he did to Marine Ford when Enel did that x10 destruction size wize.


> WSM

> Split a small island with half his brain missing, old age, a illness, and other injuries 

> Doesn't see why he gets his props 

> Lol


----------



## n0thinglasts (Dec 30, 2012)

Imagine said:


> > WSM
> 
> > Split a small island with half his brain missing, old age, a illness, and other injuries
> 
> ...



Yes, when I think about Enel how other's here do - people think Enel is fodder, if WB is outdone in the destruction department by fodder that doesn't say anything positive, even if he is injured/old etc. 

From my point of view what WB is impressive, but that just shows how impressive Enel is, you can't have a double standard and say one is not impressive while the other is. Either give props to both or give to neither.


----------



## Dark Slayer (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow Enel is heavily underrated. He can beat Ace with a good El Thor, which doesn't require prep at all. The only moves that requires prep are Deathpia and Raigo, and if he could use them, would make this spite. Anyway, Enel has superior destructive power, speed, and mantra. That should give him a solid win.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 30, 2012)

n0thinglasts said:


> Yes, when I think about Enel how other's here do - people think Enel is fodder, if WB is outdone in the destruction department by fodder that doesn't say anything positive, even if he is injured/old etc.
> 
> From my point of view what WB is impressive, but that just shows how impressive Enel is, you can't have a double standard and say one is not impressive while the other is. Either give props to both or give to neither.


Enel is fodder. Enel is a mid tier character with a top tier DF. And even if he does get underestimated, that doesn't justify the wank that he gets.

And how doesn't that say anything positive about WB if he was at death's door and preformed one of the highest destructive feats to date in the series? That deserves high praise. 

Enel only has destructive power. He lacks everything else necessary to compete.


----------



## Inferno (Dec 30, 2012)

Ace's physical stats are _much _higher. 

Enel was getting beat down by pre-gears Luffy, while Ace was tanking Blackbeard's hits and get right back up. The same Blackbeard who dominated a stronger Luffy in Impel Down. Ace was fast and strong enough to survive in the NW (at points on his own), while Enel would be getting raped left and right by Skypea Luffy-level people with haki.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 30, 2012)

For the most part, physical strength is irrelevant here. Both Ace and Enel are DF whores. They don't use physical strength in their fighting style. But to claim Enel is physically stronger than Ace when Enel hasn't shown any impressive physical strength feat is a big no no.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 30, 2012)

Larger and stronger devil fruit attacks, coupled with superior physical abilities and combat experience makes me think Ace would win this one. Lack of intangibility arguably took away one of Enel's greatest strengths, and while he has a weapon to make up for his disadvantage in close combat against someone like Ace, that's still not enough to defeat him. It'd take a lot longer for Enel to put down Ace, than it would for Ace to put down Enel.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 30, 2012)

Imagine said:


> Enel only has destructive power. He lacks everything else necessary to compete.



Destructive power, high speed teleportation, excellent COO haki, not to mention several other skills that are only of marginal use in this match.



Inferno said:


> Ace's physical stats are _much _higher.
> 
> Enel was getting beat down by pre-gears Luffy, while Ace was tanking Blackbeard's hits and get right back up. The same Blackbeard who dominated a stronger Luffy in Impel Down. Ace was fast and strong enough to survive in the NW (at points on his own), while Enel would be getting raped left and right by Skypea Luffy-level people with haki.



Enel only lost that fight because he couldn't use lighting on Luffy, and couldn't leave the Maxim, therefore forcing a hand to hand confrontation. He could have teleported away at any time, and anyone who isn't rubber would be in for one hell of a time.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 30, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Destructive power, high speed teleportation, excellent COO haki, not to mention several other skills that are only of marginal use in this match.


His CoO that helped him defend against Skypiea Luffy isn't doing anything here against someone who can intercept attacks from admirals. And Enel gets a hiken before he can even do anything. He's not escaping the radius of it in time.


----------



## BabyDuck (Jan 5, 2013)

Enel is as fast as lighting, GET EZED


----------



## JoJo (Jan 5, 2013)

Ace Blitz and one shots.


----------



## Skream (Jan 7, 2013)

would skypiea luffy's gomu gomu no pistol hurt ace? LOL no

Would it hurt enel? fucked him over

Ace>enel


----------



## wstickman (Jan 7, 2013)

Ace stomps. In physical stats Ace >>>>> Skypiea Luffy > Enel


----------



## Dark (Jan 8, 2013)

I would say Ace wins between easy-mid difficulty, since both of them can use their fighting elements with intangibility off and with that Enel can't teleport at light speed so it would be an easy win for Ace.

Enel has fuck physical stats while Ace is much much stronger than Luffy at Skypeia in terms of physical strength who was to kick Enel's ass.


----------

